# 10 Things the 3G iPhone is Still Missing



## soumya (Jul 13, 2008)

*images.pcworld.com/shared/graphics/cms/iPhone3Gv2_180.jpg

It's great that the new iPhone has faster data service and GPS. And you could get lost for days in the new iPhone App Store looking at all the cool new toys and productivity tools. But quite a few Achilles' heels--in the form of missing features--still remain in Apple's 3G iPhone. What's most surprising is that these features come standard in some of even the most basic models of rival phones. With these features added, the 3G iPhone could come pretty close to perfect. (This isn't the first time we've complained about what's missing from the iPhone, and many of the gripes on this list are repeat offenders.)



Here's what we would still like to see in the iPhone:

1. Multimedia Messaging Service (MMS)

Despite being fairly standard on most multimedia phones, MMS capabilities aren't part of the 3G iPhone's bag of tricks. That said, you can e-mail photos taken with the iPhone's 2-megapixel camera (or photos stored on the device). You can also share YouTube links directly from the iPhone's YouTube application. So why is MMS missing? It could be tied directly to the 3G iPhone's lack of a video camera; you can't share video files if you can't shoot or store it natively on the device. As for music, iTunes' strict limitations on sharing music are probably the reason behind that, but it would at least be nice to have audio-sharing capabilities for non-DRM-protected tracks.

2. Stereo Bluetooth / A2DP support

You've got to love the fact that the new iPhone no longer requires an adapter or headphones designed for its recessed headphone jack. But what about cutting the cable altogether? Unlike the latest BlackBerry, Windows Mobile, and Symbian mobile platforms, the latest iPhone still doesn't offer the convenience of using a stereo Bluetooth headset to listen to its on-board iPod, at least not without using a bulky adapter. For such a common feature, and for a company so aesthetically inclined, that's more than a little surprising.

3. Selecting, copying, and pasting text

Apple fixed a few of the first-gen iPhone's shortcomings with the early-2008 firmware update (sending text messages to more than one recipient, for example), but they didn't add an option to edit text by selecting passages and copying and pasting them elsewhere in an e-mail message or note. And with the new iPhone firmware, they still haven't. This missing feature is more than a little annoying for those who write more than talk, want to copy and paste long strings from URLs, or fix links that get truncated in e-mail messages. 

Full list @ *www.pcworld.com/article/148250/10_things_the_3g_iphone_is_still_missing.html


----------



## napster007 (Jul 13, 2008)

well what can i say.....some ppl never learn!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2008)

^^who ?


----------



## crystal_pup (Jul 13, 2008)

Who cares what it lacks...People are still buyin iPhone like crazy!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 13, 2008)

moral of the story: *Buy with your OWN brains*


----------



## ico (Jul 13, 2008)

*11th [I think they didn't mention]*
We still can't send files with Bluetooth....


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 13, 2008)

> moral of the story: Buy with your OWN brains



Huh? What on earth is that supposed to mean?


----------



## napster007 (Jul 13, 2008)

^^ well i too don't exactly know what it means but i sure do know that the ppl who made it din't have any!!  

1.)i accept that its got all that WOW!! factor and all but.... i mean ..pay abt 22k+ for a mobile phone which can't even transfer files by bluetooth?? WTF man?? were the makers dreaming when they made this thing.

2.) i accept that this gizmo has got all the eyes rolling towards it but .....a smart phone which can even copy/paste????? WTF man....my SE w550i can do that thing!!

3.) accepted that the phone now has 3G...but plz man...again pay 22k+ for a phone which can't even record vids??? WTF man??? A normal 4-5 k phones are capable of doing that now!!!

so the bottom line is......if u've got no damn respect for ur hard earned money or u just happen to have a rich dad and don't care abt his money or u have tons of black money and don know what to do with it or if ur just looking for a phone to flaunt its looks among ur friends...then my friend......iphone is the way to go!!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, Ill be the nice guy and edit this out for now. 

Hoping to see a knowledgeable and healthy discussion about iPhones. Other than iPhones price and the lack of 3G providers .


----------



## ico (Jul 13, 2008)

..We're just discussing the down points of iPhone....

This thread will only get converted into a flame war if, some Apple fanboy will not accept these -ve points of iPhone.....And at the moment, this thread is running fine.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 13, 2008)

why such hoopla about a *fancy* gadget? if only media spend same time and resources covering global warming!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 13, 2008)

whr r the macboys?


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 13, 2008)

napster007 said:


> 1.)i accept that its got all that WOW!! factor and all but.... i mean ..pay abt 22k+ for a mobile phone which can't even transfer files by bluetooth?? *WTF man*?? were the makers dreaming when they made this thing.
> 
> 2.) i accept that this gizmo has got all the eyes rolling towards it but .....a smart phone which can even copy/paste????? *WTF man*....my SE w550i can do that thing!!
> 
> 3.) accepted that the phone now has 3G...but plz man...again pay 22k+ for a phone which can't even record vids??? *WTF man*??? A normal 4-5 k phones are capable of doing that now!!!



WTF man 
lol

Anyway fact is that iPhone is nothing but a waste of money for Indians.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 13, 2008)

Wudn't even think of buying tat phone.. Nor will any other smart ppl... Unless ofcourse they are filthy rich..


----------



## napster007 (Jul 13, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> whr r the macboys?



hiding.....(with shame)


----------



## gauravsuneja (Jul 13, 2008)

garreb logon ke liye nhain hai bhai mac boy aa gaya hai


----------



## amritpal2489 (Jul 13, 2008)

nothng 2 gt crazy abt... n wait n sleep n spend days in front of AT&T stores 2 buy it....


----------



## napster007 (Jul 13, 2008)

^^


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 13, 2008)

Help me out too guys., Nokia N82 or SE G900


----------



## Pat (Jul 13, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Help me out too guys., Nokia N82 or SE G900



Go and create a new thread for that


----------



## reshadat (Jul 13, 2008)

Well I do have iphone (the old one...not the 3G available here in India). There are many problems with iPhone... But you can easily send MMS and record Vids with software available for iphone. I record Video almost everyday. I'm running iphone on 1.1.4 firmware. The new iphone will have 2.0 firmware, and will definitely run the old softwares. 

Not sure about the price... In US, it was supposed to be $199 (8GB). Not too sure though!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jul 13, 2008)

yes...Apple has reduced the price by half! It's now $200 here! No wonder!


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jul 14, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> *garreb* logon ke liye nhain hai bhai





kumarmohit said:


> Anyway fact is that iPhone is nothing but a waste of money *for Indians*.





==============


REQUEST 2 MODS

since the day the word "iPhone" has hit the web every other week we get new threads on it. 

If mods could make new threads related to this auto merge...like the one in another section "All Apple related..."


----------



## Pat (Jul 14, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> ==============
> 
> 
> REQUEST 2 MODS
> ...



I normally post all news related to 3G iPhone in one thread (3G iPhone Announced). But somehow people like the OP of this thread have an obsessive compulsive disorder to post everything against iPhone in a new thread.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 14, 2008)

And on top of that don’t expect any service provider to provide full support it in the next 12 months in India due to 3G spectrum issues!


----------



## techcruser (Jul 14, 2008)

iphone sucks... just use one n u wil get to knw that.. nokia high end sets are quite better than iphone.. nokia's are  based on symbian platform which rocks..


----------



## aryayush (Jul 14, 2008)

@soumya,
Thank you for following proper etiquette when posting articles. 

----------------

I didn't read anything in this thread, including the original article. I know what it's going to be -- no Bluetooth, video recording, SMS forwarding, copy-paste, etc. (though if you're cribbing about the lack of MMS, I'll pray for your sanity).

I know the drill and I'm not disapproving of it or anything. I hope people keep hammering these points again and again so that Apple is forced to take steps to rectify these issues.

So, yeah, in case you guys had expected a justification of sorts and were rooting for a flame war, I'm sorry to disappoint.


----------



## ssarti (Jul 15, 2008)

napster007 said:


> so the bottom line is......if u've got no damn respect for ur hard earned money or u just happen to have a rich dad and don't care abt his money or u have tons of black money and don know what to do with it or if ur just looking for a phone to flaunt its looks among ur friends...then my friend......iphone is the way to go!!!


omg man that hit me right where it hurts.......yes the iphone may be lacking in the crucial-feature department but it has so much to make up for that! wifi, gps, huge touchscreen, 3g, 16 gigs of memory! could one say that theae features are all useless and for those who have no respect for their money??? no they certainly cannot! maybe in india yes many of the iphone's capabilities are throttled because of technical constraints but elsewhere this phone is a full-fledged beast! lets take the example of paris.....here the phone costs a mere 100 euros with a 1 year contract from orange on a monthly subscription of 53 euros.....compare this to their contract for the n95 8gb....250 euro down payment with a 2 year subscription costing a hefty 49 euros per month! or even the samsung f490v [ a phone not even half as good as the iphone].....125 euros on the spot plus 58 euros monthly for one year! where the features are not constrained the iphone is truly a good buy and not a "wastage of ur rich dads money" [btw all three plans have the same two hour talk time & 3g internet access]
no matter wat anyone sez the iphone really is the jesus phone and i am gonna buy it, either with my disrespectful black money or my dad's spare change......


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 15, 2008)

^^ Since you are new here, one little piece of advice: just ignore these kinda threads. 3 basic rules work in this forum:

1. Grapes are sour.
2. Follow the trend (i.e., bash every other successful company)
3. Because I hate ________ (company name).

Welcome aboard.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 16, 2008)

Amen to that, brother.


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

napster007 said:


> hiding.....(with shame)



Ya right.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93021

Bloody Sour Grapes


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

ahem ahem
Alkaloids filled apple


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat said:


> Ya right.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93021
> 
> Bloody Sour Grapes




yeah thx dude...that was fast!! thx a lot

well i was goin to avoid it...but since u have bought it up.....here's a gift for you.  #110


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

napster007 said:


> yeah thx dude...that was fast!! thx a lot
> 
> well i was goin to avoid it...but since u have bought it up.....here's a gift for you.



What is that ? A locked up thread ?  Or your post with a personal attack on me? If its the latter, I would not want to comment on anything except that it shows how you have been brought up. 

1 million apple iPhone buyers are stupid and only a handful few like you and others on the forum are intelligent 

P.S: If you are trying to attack someone, try to atleast word your posts correctly


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat said:


> 1 million apple iPhone buyers are stupid and only a handful few like you and others on the forum are intelligent


lolz


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2008)

ssarti said:


> omg man that hit me right where it hurts.......yes the iphone may be lacking in the crucial-feature department but it has so much to make up for that! wifi, gps, huge touchscreen, 3g, 16 gigs of memory!



Dude ......i'm not saying that the features are useless...i'm simply implying that for the money iphone demands u can easily get a phone which has beter performance and gives u no restrictions!



> compare this to their contract for the n95 8gb....250 euro down payment with a 2 year subscription costing a hefty 49 euros per month!



well then be gald ur in india where u don have those contracts with the N95!



> iphone is truly a good buy and not a "wastage of ur rich dads money"



dude if ur dad's that rich then by all means you should go for the iphone cus it will hardly be a pinch to you. And lets suppose for some reason u do get frustrated with the iphone after an year or so...well even then it won't matter to you cus u'll have too much money to get somethin else......

u see most ppl don think like that.(including me) If we are going to buy a high end mobile we would like it to last as long as possible. getting bored with ur mobiles cus we made a stupid move is not an option for us!

[qoute]no matter wat anyone sez the iphone really is the jesus phone and i am gonna buy it[/quote]

here i would like to quote a member here "DIN"...as he says....ppl who are desparate for the iphone will buy it no matter what....its a craving of yours that no one can destroy



> either with my disrespectful black money or my dad's spare change......



This following statement i say with humour and i mean no offence: 

"Seems ur dad has a lot of money which u merely call spare change"!......well cheer up...its exactly for ppl like u the iphone is targetted!! ppl like us who buy the iphone is just a bonous for Apple!!



> Since you are new here, one little piece of advice: just ignore these kinda threads. 3 basic rules work in this forum:
> 
> 1. Grapes are sour.
> 2. Follow the trend (i.e., bash every other successful company)
> 3. Because I hate ________ (company name).



well u definately seem to hate this forum........so if u can't do anything good for it.....plz don do us all a fav and don't spread ur misconseptions to the new commers.


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

napster007 said:


> Dude ......i'm not saying that the features are useless...i'm simply implying that for the money iphone demands u can easily get a phone which has beter performance and gives u no restrictions!



Better performance ? 




> well then be gald ur in india where u don have those contracts with the N95!



How much does a new N95 cost in India ?


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^28k presently......and gives u way better options than ur iphone.......except the touch screen!!


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

napster007 said:


> ^^28k presently......and gives u way better options than ur iphone.......except the touch screen!!



And that is cheap(I mean VFM), isn't it ? 
N95 = 28k and iPhone = 10k according to you..Right ?


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

^^does it provide tactile feedback ? i eman the iPhone


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat said:


> I would not want to comment on anything except that it shows how you have been brought up.



I know man/.......thank god i was not raised up to be someone like you! .....i'm happy that i turned out to be better than you! 



> 1 million apple iPhone buyers are stupid and only a handful few like you and others on the forum are intelligent



well u only see the one millon ppl ho have bought the iphone but do not see the 3.5 million critics !!! that ppl in this forum are stupid.....then i see no point y u still hang around here!!



Pat said:


> And that is cheap(I mean VFM), isn't it ?
> N95 = 28k and iPhone = 10k according to you..Right ?



Dude.....the so called MACBOY himself has admitted that there's no way that ur gonna get a iphone for less that 24k+ here....so dude....wake up from ur dreams......this is called the real world......its not filled with idiots where ur the king!!


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

napster007 said:


> I know man/.......thank god i was not raised up to be someone like you! .....i'm happy that i turned out to be better than you!


Lets keep personal attacks out of this thread. I dont want this want to be locked as well. And its YOU who started  the personal attacks.



> well u only see the one millon ppl ho have bought the iphone but do not see the 3.5 million critics !!! that ppl in this forum are stupid.....then i see no point y u still hang around here!!



3.5 million critics ? where ? Proof please..I have given a proof of my statement. Now your turn 



napster007 said:


> Dude.....the so called MACBOY himself has admitted that there's no way that ur gonna get a iphone for less that 24k+ here....so dude....wake up from ur dreams......this is called the real world......its not filled with idiots where ur the king!!



LMAO  You accepted you are an idiot  YOU were the one who said its O.K if the iPhone was priced at 10k


----------



## aryayush (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat, why do you bother? I don't get it. We don't need guys like napster007 to agree with us. You should in fact be glad that these guys are never going to get the iPhone. Believe me, the less dunderheads there are using the iPhone, the less they're likely to cause trouble for those of us who do.


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Pat, why do you bother? I don't get it. We don't need guys like napster007 to agree with us. You should in fact be glad that these guys are never going to get the iPhone. Believe me, the less dunderheads there are using the iPhone, the less they're likely to cause trouble for those of us who do.



You are right  This is my last post in this thread unless he wants to continue his personal attacks on me


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat said:


> You accepted you are an idiot YOU were the one who said its O.K if the iPhone was priced at 10k



**** man!! can't u even read proper english??

U see i said it was OK *"IF"* the iphone was ranged near 10k i nevr said....*"IT IS"*....

so dude...read before u post.....think with ur brain


PS : And dude the attacks wern't personal.....it was in good humour which u assumed to be serious...so if i have caused any harm ...then i'm sorry


@arya : Just to be clear dude....i don't hate the iphone's feature's i just hate the way apple has placed the price range on it!


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

napster007 said:


> **** man!! can't u even read proper english??
> 
> U see i said it was OK *"IF"* the iphone was ranged near 10k i nevr said....*"IT IS"*....
> 
> so dude...read before u post.....think with ur brain



You are the last person from whom I would learn english  

Did I say this ?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=886129&postcount=29



> PS : And dude the attacks wern't personal.....it was in good humour which u assumed to be serious...so if i have caused any harm ...then i'm sorry



Then you have a bad sense of humour because those attacks were personal


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

@Macboy
yeah may be iphone version 3 or 4 will be progressive, fitly to the "Think Different" tagline. Till then it will be criticized for simple bare necessities.
lolz
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ogQ0uge06o


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

napster007 said:


> @arya : Just to be clear dude....i don't hate the iphone's feature's i just hate the way apple has placed the price range on it!



Ya right, and thats the reason why you keep on saying that people are stupid to buy it just for the WOW factor 

Anyways, I am outta here. I am reporting this thread too.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2008)

y are u bringing the same thing again and again...

here i quote my self 



> ^^same here....i would get it too if it was abt 10k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

@napster
back off dude, its reporting time
All good thing ends bad



Pat said:


> I am reporting this thread too.


so was it you too for the first locked up thread


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah...its a sin to even apologize....crap man!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 16, 2008)

> yeah...its a sin to even apologize....crap man!


Maybe if you laid off the offensive words and attacking others for wanting to buy iPhones it might help.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 16, 2008)

well he started the offensive language...i din't


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

@Void
rofl


----------



## kalpik (Jul 16, 2008)

Final warning to napster007 and Pat..


----------



## ico (Jul 16, 2008)

Pat said:


> And that is cheap(I mean VFM), isn't it ?


Yeah, iPhone is real VFM........Very flaunting mobile........

*Verdict of the debate:

*iPhone is not a complete phone but still offers a lot. No phone is perfect. It lacks some of the basic features but if you don't need them, don't give a damn to what iPhone critics say and just buy the iPhone and enjoy it.
If you like it and it meets your requirements, then buy it otherwise not.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 16, 2008)

napster007 said:


> well u definately seem to hate this forum........so if u can't do anything good for it.....plz don do us all a fav and don't spread ur misconseptions to the new commers.


Nope, I hate people belonging to those categories..


----------



## crystal_pup (Jul 16, 2008)

God Damn iPhone haters!!!!

iPhone sold out in 21 States....

*apple20.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/07/15/iphone-3g-sold-out-in-21-states/?section=money_topstories


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, talk about India dude, we know Americans have purchased it in bulk coz it is very cheap for them.


----------

